

$8 million iPhone: The ultimate geek chic - devmonk
http://www.csmonitor.com/Innovation/Horizons/2010/1015/8-million-iPhone-The-ultimate-geek-chic

======
noonespecial
There's a lot of talk about wealth inequality these days but when the stuff
that ordinary people can just go buy at the mall is so awesome that the only
thing rich people can think of to do to improve it is to glue diamonds all
over it, this says something good about the way things are going.

------
aberkowitz
Do people actually buy these or similarly upperclassed phones?

